# 2 wire spoke steering wheels left



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=397633&stc=1&d=1322196250


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

How much


----------



## 88 LAc (Feb 21, 2010)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=397633&stc=1&d=1322196250


P M Price !


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Can this fit a 90 lincoln ?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

$275.shipped comes with spacer you need to get an adapter from a auto part store for your car I've installed 2 each adapter was about 21.00


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Can u post pictures of the hole wheel?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=420564&stc=1&d=1326417371


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Badass!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

like those wheels!!


----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice I want one will it fit a 95 s10 blazer


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Bought one from Stacklifehydraulics a few months back. Product was very nice for being New/Old stock. Shipped fast too.....


----------



## Augustine123 (Feb 14, 2012)

How much


----------



## CALIBOY 95 (Jun 19, 2008)

do u have any more steering wheels left homie? will they fit on a 99 lincoln towncar


----------



## edwardmack_88lac (Apr 6, 2011)

How much homie is that the wood grain LA wire steering wheel? In box me


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

You still holdin??


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the wheel homie!!!! stacklifehydraulics is on top off his game. Wheel is perfect and transaction was seamless. I'll gladly deal with you again


----------

